# piranha fry



## fiaman101 (Feb 22, 2004)

my ps laid eggs they hatched and died 5 days latter i could not get them to eat any ideas


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

was it the first time?


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

Did you feed them anything, there is special fry food you can buy at a lfs. Don't forget tokeep the nitrates down,


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Ive been loosing quite a few fry too, but mine have gone a few weeks b4 they start to die. what is the avarage % of survival rate for a batch of babies? I started out with hundreds of them in a 30g and now only have about 100 left.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Average survivability rate varies from spawn to spawn. Had a spawn just a few days ago and lost the whole batch (which is common).


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

yup, Ive lost 5 now. My reds have also decided to take a break from spawning too.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

getting old


----------

